# Doch mal machen...



## Miro von Fel (3. September 2010)

Moin ^^

seit Klassik-Release bis heute hat es gedauert - nun möchte ich RP bei WoW mal antesten.

Frage - welchen Server soll ich wählen?

Wichtig wär mir das möglichst viele der Spieler auch wirklich wegen RP dort sind.

Danke & Netter Gruß
Miro


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. September 2010)

Für RP biste ein paar Jahre zu spät dran. Das ist tot.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2010)

In dem Foranteil findest du noch ungefähr drölftausend andere Threads zu genau diesem Thema.

Guckst du hier


----------



## Zroxx (12. September 2010)

Der einzige Server auf dem wirklich noch viele Rp betreiben ist "Die Aldor". Ich habe wegen dem Rp dort auf dem Server neu angefangen.
Sonst gibt es noch "Kult der Verdammten" doch dort wird es weniger.
"Die Aldor" ist zu empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch ein Tipp: Wenn du vernünftiges Rp betreiben willst meide Goldhain > Peep Show und schlechtes Rp. Jeden Tag.
Ich rate dir nach Sw zu gehen.

MfG
Zroxx


----------



## Landsknecht (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann nur für "Der Rat von Dalaran" sprechen, freies RP ist fast nicht mehr vorhanden. Es gibt aber auf Horden- und Allianzseite eine Handvoll guter und aktiver RP-Guilden.
Ausserdem funktioniert der Channel "Taverne" als reiner und offener RP-Channel sehr gut. Man ist quasi sofort mit drin:

*stößt die Tür auf, geht zum Kamin und setzt sich ans Feuer* He, Wirt, bring er ein Bier und das Tagesmenü.


----------

